
Petalisp: A DSL in CL intended for high performance array-based computing - arf
https://github.com/marcoheisig/Petalisp
======
arf
From the author:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Common_Lisp/comments/8f6wez/petalis...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Common_Lisp/comments/8f6wez/petalisp_elegant_high_performance_computing/dy1t2la/)

